# Anyone play Anno 2070?



## camouflage (May 4, 2012)

I've impulse-Amazoned the shizzle, now I'm not sure that was a good idea. Is it any good, is it at all what you might call... a game for grown ups? I don't mean 'For Grown-ups' in a Game of Thrones kind of way; with lots of sex, disturbing sex and bad-language, I mean in a way that challenges the mind and allows you to build up whole intricate economic systems of your own while fucking-over those of others.

So, are we talking Civilisation/Europa Universalis series, or are we talking Command & Conquor or something levels, anyone here know?


----------



## camouflage (May 5, 2012)

Well, guess nobody noez. When it turns up I shall play and report.


----------



## OneStrike (May 5, 2012)

A hairy fellow that I follow on twitter seems to like it, does it require a decent pc set up?  (hope my reply was better than silence!).


----------



## camouflage (May 5, 2012)

Runs on my modern 8gig ram hp laptop ok, and that's sharing with a ubuntu vm running on virtualbox, so seems a contemporary machine can handle it  quite comfortably. I didn't bother to actually check the specs.

And yes, better than silence.


----------



## Chz (May 6, 2012)

I preferred Anno 14-something to it, personally. I just can't get into it.


----------



## camouflage (May 8, 2012)

It's certainly a pretty game, but I did wonder if Anno 14-something had more going on under the bonnet, game-play wise.


----------

